# Random coredumps when working with a broken gmirror pool



## FreeDomBSD (Oct 7, 2013)

Can someone tell me if they see anything that points to the source of the problem? These random coredumps are makin my life  prey miserable.



Thanks!

http://pastebin.com/CWzzq62C


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 7, 2013)

Please connect the drives directly to a SATA controller, not over USB.  Then mount it read-only to recover data.  Note that you only need one of the drives.


----------



## FreeDomBSD (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm working with couple of laptops and a USB enclosure. I do not have any way to directly connect these drves to SATA.


----------

